# Halloween Postponed till the weekend. Any other towns experience this??



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes, for the first time EVER, Trick or Treating was postponed till the wekend after Halloween. There was severe storm damage in my area with travel being extremely difficult even 3 days later (even on county roads). The power just came on for the rest of our town today (With some exceptions). IT was a ROUGH weekend, but we still had a blast having a scaled down halloween. We still had 75 TOTs dispite the official "postponement". Ya Just can't stop em from comming..... "Ray,..... People will come Ray".

So, I posted a few blurbs in other forum areas and was surprised that no one commented about this rare opportunity. More importantly, our set up is 95% complete, and I might actually be able to relax from what was a Hellish weekend just trying to savemy props and Sets from collapse or Crushing death by falling branches. 

has anyone eles ever experianced this??? This past weekend or in years past??

What should I expect??? A bombardment of Tots invading from other towns that Didin't postpone thier halloween??? Not that we'd mind the extra Tots. If I was a Kid I'd be BEGGING my parents to take me to "That town" LOL

I was just curious who else in the North East is going to experiance this.

Please share your experiances if there are any.

The Other added Bonus is: 

If you are Nearby and ALREADY had your Halloween blowout. Now you can take a break from packing and COME VISIT. I can have the display up and running any evening in less than 10 minutes (cept for chilled fog, and some battery items).

We're going to have our new official open house on Friday Nov 4th, and TOT night is Now Nov 5th. Come see the madness either night.


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow! lucky you if I had a postponement I might have actually finished all my props. I have never experienced that. The only date change we get here in Utah is if Halloween falls on a Sunday like last year. Hoards of people on Saturday night and not 1 person on Sunday.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well we are gearing up for our ToTs tomorrow night. Feels weired reading all of the "Post Halloween" posts. That storm packed a punch. Many are just getting thier power back now. At least I'll have Sunday to reclaim my Driveway.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck on Saturday!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

We got pommeled good in West Hartford, CT. A good majority of the town is still in the dark including us. There are still downed limbs, trees, and power lines in our circle that they haven't even touched yet. I was actually hoping for a "second chance" run for Faegoria but it's just not gonna happen. Not only is West Hartford still a mess but the town itself hasn't even made any sort of declaration about a postponed Halloween or not.

We're staying with a relative further south right now but we gotta clean up and throw out spoiled food when we return so there won't be any time to put the rest of our stuff out even.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

We had no power on Halloween. Trick or Treating was not canceled in our town. It was done in the business section in town where most have their own generators. We had the idea of giving the TOTs flahlights to go thru the basement. We had about 200 TOTs. We told them to come back Friday. Under 20 came back. My daughter is having a birthday /halloween party on Saturday so the haunt will be open also. That storm was crazy. I was able to take pics/video this weekend....


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

We had our TOTs come last night. It was such a weird Halloween since it wasn't really on Halloween. Halloween in NJ sure is a Trick each and every year but some way some how will still manage to hand our the Treats!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

It's official, West Hartford has cancelled Halloween. We're heading home today power or not. Will come back bigger and better in 2012 with an Apocalypse Festival!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Yup, we got pushed back to Saturday. I still powered up the haunt Monday night but nobody came. Last night was the official "do-over" and we got 15 kids. A low turnout even by my neighborhood's standards.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

So Niblique, how did things go Saturday?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's so sad to read about the small turn outs. I guess the parents figure if they miss the real day, they are not going to bother getting the kids ready on an alternate day. I can't imagine the kids saying no to toting what ever day it falls on. And to have it cancelled all together, how frustrating, after all the work you put into it.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I was told our community had Halloween on Oct 31st this time and the turnout was good. Since we cancelled our display because of last years fiasco, I don't know how many "good" means. Our community has over 425 residents, our best turnout was 315 several years ago, last year we didn't even get 1/2 that even keeping the display out for 2 nights.

Our HOA had a Fall Festival with Costume Parade yesterday (didn't bother to call it a Halloween Parade) and I have no clue how it went, didn't bother to answer the door when one of the Board Members came to ask us to 'help'. Mrs thought it would be best to not let me answer the door and give them a piece of my mind on the whole ... lets move holidays around for the heck of it.

I can see moving TOTing for severe weather, just moving it to move it doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> So Niblique, how did things go Saturday?


Well before I answer that, IMU, I feel bad for you and will try to add my thoughts soon.

Well, Postponing Halloween became quite a nightmare since my Dads HUGE (and I do mean HUGE) 75th B-day parties ( yes, More than one) had been scheduled for that saturday. It created quite the cunundrum (Sp?).

Well Here I was thinking that I could get a LOT done to really make Halloween Even COOLER since I had a whole extra week with it set up to make adjustments and additions....... Ummmm No way LOL Didn't happen.

Wel it seems that EVERY day except one we had visitors (Friends and family) during the extended period. I ended up entertaining the whole week at night.

On actual Halloween evening, It was clear that several families in the neighborhood were going to ignore the town "Suggestion" that halloween was postponed, and decided to come by anyway. Of Coursre I was ready. We had about 75 TOT's on Monday. Gave away all the Candy Apples (individually wrapped).

We had some more family over friday evening that haven never seen my haunt. towards the end the evening My Axworthy ghost motor was making noise..... Hmmmmm... it's always been rock solid.

Saturday morning I got up at 7am, went to test the aformentioned motor and smoke immediately occure followed by a loud "SNAP" and a quick whiff of Ozone... Motor had officially expired. I ALWAYS have spares and quickly (1 hour) jhad it replaced and up and running.

OK this is a book......

ANyway, I continued to set upo till the last minute, went to part A of dads monumental B-day party, Raced home to fire up every thing, and Voila, we had about 600 TOT's.

Not bad, WE didn't knoiw what to expect. Last year was 800 so we'll take it as a good turn out.

No major failures.... So all was good


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

We in southeastern Pa didn't delay Halloween however, my old neighborhood always did it on a none school night. Say what you want but i loved it because not only did i get to enjoy my display but got to drive around on halloween to enjoy the work of others. As far as people not showing up on a different night consider people like myself who are single parents, dont read the local paper, rarely watch the news, and getting my daughter to remember any announcement that may have been made at school aint gonna happen. Not to say im normal by any stretch but people either dont pay attention or have the time to.


----------

